
Join social media's 'country club' for just $9,000 - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/16/tech/social-media/netropolitan-social-media/index.html?hpt=hp_bn5
======
krapp
Heh. Notch should join up and ask them what to do with all of his money.

------
jedanbik
Sounds like a killer app for separating suckers from their money.

